# Books on Westminster Assembly



## JML (Sep 27, 2011)

I am looking at buying some books on the Westminster Assembly. Mainly discussing the assembly itself / debates, etc. I am not really looking for commentaries on the confession. Here is what I have on my list so far:

*History of the Westminster Assembly of Divines* - Hetherington

*Scripture and Worship: Biblical Interpretation and the Directory for Public Worship* - Muller & Ward (mainly for the the discussion of the debates regarding the directory)


Any other suggestions? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 27, 2011)

B.B. Warfield, _The Westminster Assembly and Its Work
_

John R. DeWitt, _Jus Divinum: The Westminster Assembly and the Divine Right of Church Government _


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 27, 2011)

You can find the Hetherington online. 
I recommend John R. de Witt's work which he allowed me to make available in a Lulu print on demand. I'm not a huge fan of print on demand but for somethings it is useful, and this turned out to be a pretty solid book, at least in hardback. It used to be incredibly expensive on the used market it was so hard to come by; it goes for $22.95 plus shipping.
Jus Divinum:The Westminster Assembly and the Divine Right of Church Government by J. R. De Witt, Th.D. in Religion & Spirituality
A. F. Mitchell's work is another standard from the 19th century.
The Westminster Assembly: its ... - Alexander Ferrier Mitchell - Google Books


----------



## JML (Sep 27, 2011)

Marrow Man said:


> John R. DeWitt, Jus Divinum: The Westminster Assembly and the Divine Right of Church Government



This one is published by Chris, correct?


Edit: Chris must have posted seconds before I did. Thanks Chris.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Sep 27, 2011)

The Original Complete 3 Volume Manuscript of the Minutes of the Westminster Assembly is contained at Dr Williams's Library, 14 Gordon Square, London WC1H 0AR.
It seems that the Third Volume was published but not the rest.
I hope these are published some day... There is a project underway attempting to transcribe the text. No Idea on ETA.


----------



## Phil D. (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't think they're available for purchase in hard copy, but these are three valuable resources in this area

A History of the Westminster Assembly of Divines, by PCUSA (Old School) Board of Publications

The Whole Works of the Rev. John Lightfoot, Vol. 13

Notes of Debates and Proceedings of the Assembly of Divines and other Commissioners at Westminster, by George Gillespie


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 27, 2011)

Chad Van Dixhoorn's transcription is supposed to be published by Oxford UP by the end of the year. Dates have been mentioned before; so not sure that will hold or not. You can sign up to get notification when it is available. Westminster Bookstore - Reformed Books - Low Prices - Flat Fee UPS Shipping - The Minutes and Papers of the Westminster Assembly, 1643-1653 (5 Volume Set) (Hardcover) Wright, David F.; Van Dixhoorn, Chad 9780199206834
You can apparently order it now from OUP but it says it won't be in print until January 2011. It costs with shipping just shy of $1,000 for the 5 volume set. Which is a pity; sounds like they went for a small print run if it is that costly. I paid half that for the thesis version years ago, which I have been very thankful to have had the use of all these years waiting on the formal and refined version.
Oxford University Press: The Minutes and Papers of the Westminster Assembly, 1643-1653 (5 Volume Set):


Pilgrim Standard said:


> I hope these are published some day... There is a project underway attempting to transcribe the text. No Idea on ETA.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 27, 2011)

I thought I made a mistake. It does say January 2011; so that is not very reassuring that the date has not been updated and it is still not out.


----------



## Phil D. (Sep 27, 2011)

NaphtaliPress said:


> You can apparently order it now from OUP but it says it won't be in print until January 2011. It costs with shipping just shy of $1,000 for the 5 volume set.



Barnes & Noble is actually offering this set for the discounted price of $855.49 - with free shipping! I'm sure this will greatly increase its sales...

Also, they give an expected release date of 2/22/2012.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks; I guess they are big enough to get an accurate response from OUP. The full minutes of course are not essential to own. If you don't end up with a set at a library to which you have access, and you are doing significant study, probably essential to have though. Also, I would fear them going out of print if they did a small print run. I would think this would still be a very desirable set. I know Chad was making the case for a good print run. Not sure what the result of that argument was.


Phil D. said:


> Also, they give an expected release date of 2/22/2012.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Sep 27, 2011)

You could email Dr Chad Van Dixhoorn. His contact information is here 
Westminster Assembly Project » Contact


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm not sure his Cambridge email still works; he's back in the states now.


----------



## Wayne (Sep 27, 2011)

With some duplication of works already mentioned, as noted here: PCA Historical Center : Research Library holdings on the Westminster Confession & Catechisms [so's you can find it again!]

History, Bibliography & Indices :

Anonymous, A History of the Westminster Assembly of Divines, embracing an Account of its principal transactions, and biographical sketches of its most conspicuous members (Philadelphia : Presbyterian Board of Publications, 1841), hb, 430pp.; 19.5 cm. 

Beveridge, William, A Short History of the Westminster Assembly, revised and edited by J. Ligon Duncan, III (Greenville, SC : Reformed Academic Press, 1993), pb, 141pp.; 21 cm. 

Carruthers, S.W., The Westminster Confession of Faith : The Preparation and Printing of its Seven Leading Editions and A Critical Text (Greenville, SC : Reformed Academic Press, 1995), pb, 157pp.; 21 cm. [Note : "A reprint of the original"] 

Carruthers, S.W., The Everyday Work of the Westminster Assembly (Greenville, SC : Reformed Academic Press, 1994), pb, 283pp.; 21 cm. [Note : Edited by J. Ligon Duncan, III] 

Hall, David W. and J. Ligon Duncan, III, The Westminster Assembly : A Guide to Basic Bibliography (Greenville, SC : Reformed Academic Press, 1993), pb, 19pp.

Hetherington, William M., History of the Westminster Assembly of Divines (Edmonton, AB, Canada : Still Waters Revival Books, 1991), hb, 413pp.; 22 cm. 

Douglas, Earl L., Frederick W. Loetscher, and Thomas C. Pears, Jr., The Westminster Assembly : Its History, Formularies and Abiding Values : Three Papers for the use of pastors in connection with the Tercentenary of the Westminster Assembly ([Philadelphia] : Department of History of the Office of the General Assembly of the Presbyterian Church in the U.S.A., 1943), pb, 31pp. [Note : includes 1. "The Westminster Assembly : An Historical Sketch," by Earl L. Douglas (pp. 3-10); 2. "The Westminster Formularies : A Brief Description (pp. 11-18); 3. "Some of the Abiding Values of the Work of the Westminster Assembly in the American Tradition" (pp. 19-31).] 

MacMichael, N.H. (editor), Westminster Abbey Official Guide (Norwich, England : Printed and bound by Jarrold and Sons, 1965; new and revised edition, 1977), pb, 127pp.; 25 cm.

McNaugher, John, The Westminster Assembly and Its Standards (Pittsburgh, PA: United Presbyterian Board of Publication and Bible School Work, 1943), pb, 26 p.; 23 cm. 

Mitchell, Alexander F., The Westminster Assembly : Its History and Standards, being the Baird Lecture for 1882 (Edmonton, AB, Canada : Still Waters Revival Books, 1991), hb, xix, 519pp.; 22 cm. [Note : Indexed]

Mitchell, Alex F. and John Struthers, Minutes of the Sessions of the Westminster Assembly of Divines (Edmonton, AB, Canada : Still Waters Revival Books, 1991), hb, 556pp.; 22 cm. [Note : Indexed] 

Pribble, Stephen, Scripture Index to the Westminster Standards (Dallas, TX : Presbyterian Heritage Publications, 1994), pb, 63pp. 

Reid, James, Memoirs of the Westminster Divines (Edinburgh : The Banner of Truth, 1982; first published 1811), hb, 757pp.; 22 cm.

Slosser, Gaius Jackson, The History of the Westminster Assembly and Standards, 1643-1952 -- Chronological Outline including Origins, Criticisms and Appreciations (Pittsburgh : [self published?], 1943), pb, 31pp.; 23.5 cm. [Note : "This brief chronological outline study has been made in connection with the celebration, under the auspices of the Committee on History of the Presbytery of Pittsburgh, of the Three Hundreth Anniversary of the Westminster Assembly."] 

Warfield, Benjamin Breckinridge, The Westminster Assembly and Its Work (Edmonton, AB, Canada : Still Waters Revival Books, 1991), hb, 399pp.; 22 cm.


----------



## JML (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow. Thanks Wayne.


----------

